#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werken in Tanger, Casablanca, Tetouan, Alhoceima of Marrakesh?

## Realiste_

*Callcenterwerk in Marokko* 

Heb jij er ooit wel eens aan gedacht om in Marokko te werken bij een Nederlands bedrijf? Een bedrijf waar gewoon Nederlands gesproken wordt en waar het werken ook gewoon op zijn Nederlands gebeurd? En wist je dat je met dat werk ook nog eens een goed basissalaris kunt verdienen en als je het goed doet dat de bonussen ook nog aardig kunnen oplopen?

Topshore heet ons bedrijf en wij hebben al een geruime tijd onze eerste vestiging geopend in Tanger in de Free Trade Zone. En deze week hebben wij twee vestigingen geopend in het centrum van Tanger en in het centrum van Casablanca. 

Topshore houdt van professionaliteit en wil dat ook graag terugzien in zijn personeel. Het personeel is namelijk het visitekaartje van het bedrijf. Daarom zijn wij voor onze drie vestigingen met spoed op zoek naar personeel dat accentloos Nederlands spreekt en van doorbijten houdt. Ook is het een pr als je al wat meer ervaring hebt met callcenterwerk. Positief ingesteld en assertief van aard zijn, zijn eigenschappen waar een callcenteragent in onze ogen over moet beschikken.

Gezien het feit dat we veel vragen krijgen of we geen vestiging in Nador of Taza willen openen, hebben wij aangegeven dat wij op korte termijn zullen onderzoeken wat de mogelijkheden zijn voor het op korte termijn openen van een vestiging in de desbetreffende plaats.

Na deze korte inleiding kan het zijn dat je nog vragen hebt over bijvoorbeeld het salaris, het leven in Marokko of andere zaken die niet genoemd zijn. Treuzel niet en stel je vraag gerust per pm of per mail op [email protected]. Kijk eerst of je vraag niet staat bij de hierondergenoemde vragen.

----------


## Realiste_

*V: Waar is topshore services in Marokko gevestigd?* 
A: Toshore Services heeft inmiddels twee vestigingen in Tanger, n in de Free Trade Zone (FTZ) en n aan zee in het centrum. Op 2 juni 2008 opent de derde vestiging in het centrum van Casablanca. Binnenkort volgen er overigens meer! Hiermee zullen 35 medewerkers bij Topshore Services werken.

*V: Aan welke werkzaamheden moet ik denken?* 
A: Momenteel zoeken wij sollicitanten voor ons contactcenter. Doorgaans betekent dit dat je callcenterwerkzaamheden verricht (inbound / outbound). Maar u kunt ook denken aan meer administratieve handelingen zoals e-mails beantwoorden, chat enzovoort. 

*V: Wat zijn de verdiensten? Kan je enkele arbeidsvoorwaarden noemen?* 
A: Topshore Services praat graag over haar arbeidsvoorwaarden. Simpelweg omdat men die nauwelijks in Marokko zal treffen. Denk hierbij aan het hoge loon van netto 10.000 dirham (1 miljoen frank, voor een 44-urige werkweek), dagelijkse bonussen die verdiend kunnen worden, een jaarcontract bij aanvang; CNSS voor alle medewerkers (ziekenfondspakket dat wel tot 90% van de medische kosten vergoed); mogelijkheid om parttime of fulltime te werken en 4 weken doorbetaalde vakantie per jaar. Kortom, een Nederlands arbeidscontract n Marokko! 

*V: Aan welke eisen dienen sollicitanten te voldoen?* 
A: Hij of zij dient de Nederlandse taal goed beheersen, in woord en geschrift (maar vooral in woord). Een stevige dosis motivatie en een vlotte babbel is een pr. Tot slot moet u houden van het werken in een flexibele en informele sfeer. 

*V: Is het werk enkel bestemd voor Marokkanen?* 
A: Bij Topshore Services werken mensen met de meest uiteenlopende achtergronden en nationaliteiten. De deuren van Topshore staan wagenwijd open voor een ieder die graag voor kortere of langere tijd in Marokko wil werken. Kortom, u komt in een gevarieerde en bovenal gezellige groep te werken waar een prettige sfeer heerst.

*V: Zullen jullie op zeer korte termijn in andere plaatsen dan Tanger en Casablanca vestigingen openen?* 
A: Binnen een zeer korte tijd zullen wij de deuren openen van onze vestigingen in de plaatsen Tetouan en Marrakesh. Daarna volgen insha Allah Alhoceima, Nador en Taza.

*V: Als ik aan de gevraagde eisen voldoe en zou willen werken voor uw bedrijf, bepaal ik dan zelf in welke stad ik wil werken of wordt dat bepaald door Topshore?* 
A: Elke persoon die zich aanmeld bij Topshore en voldoet aan de eisen, kan bij het doorsturen van zijn cv zijn voorkeursplaats aangeven. Indien de vestiging in de desbetreffende plaats niet overbezet is dan is het mogelijk dat de werknemer op de gewenste vestiging zijn werkzaamheden uitvoert.

*V: Ik heb nog meer vragen! Hoe kan ik jullie bereiken?* 
A: Indien u meer vragen heeft kunt u een privbericht sturen of een mail sturen naar [email protected]. Uiteraard krijg je dan zo spoedig mogelijk een antwoord op jouw vraag. De vijf beste vragen per 2 weken worden tevens op dit forum neergezet.

----------


## Realiste_

*V: In welke omgeving zit jullie callcenter in Casablanca?* 
A: In Casablanca bevindt onze callcenter zich in het centrum, om precies te zijn op Rue Omar Slaoui.

*V: Als ik mijn cv naar jullie toe heb gemaild, hoe lang zou ik dan moeten wachten voordat ik aan de slag kan bij Topshore?* 
A: Door het grote aantal cvs dat wij toegezonden krijgen, dienen wij heel selectief te kijken naar de werkervaring van de genteresseerden. Zodra uw cv voldoet aan de gestelde eisen, dan nemen wij binnen een termijn van maximaal twee weken telefonisch contact met u op. Tijdens dit telefonisch contact vind een telefonische intake plaats. Als het klikt tussen Topshore en de genteresseerde dan bepaalt u zelf of u per de eerste of per de vijftiende wilt beginnen of op een ander moment.

*V: Kunnen mensen uit Belgi ook aan de slag bij Topshore?* 
A: Mensen uit Belgi die het vlaams goed beheersen en voldoen aan de eisen waar een callcenteragent aan moet voldoen, die kunnen bij ons aan de slag.

*V: Zijn er binnen Topshore ook andere functies waar naar gesolliciteerd kan worden?* 
A: Naast callcenteragents zijn wij ook op zoek naar supervisors. Indien een persoon, man of vrouw, over leidinggevende capaciteiten beschikt en mensenkennis heeft dan kan hij of zij in aanmerking komen voor deze functie. Een supervisor verdient bij Topshore tussen de 12.000 en 13.000 Dirhams.

*V: Is er een kans dat je aangenomen wordt als je geen ervaring hebt met callcenter werk,maar wel de Nederlandse taal vloeiend beheerst, een MBO(niveau 4) denk niveau hebt en wel wat ervaring hebt in een andere sector(zorg) waarbij je ook constant in contact met andere bent?* 
A: Een persoon met communicatieve kwaliteiten zonder callcenterervaring maakt in onze ogen een grote kans aangenomen te worden. Alle sollicitanten, zowel degenen met ervaring als zonder ervaring, worden getraind door een trainer van Topshore Services en vervolgens in een coachingstraject begeleid om voldoende op niveau te komen. Dit traject is geheel op de kosten van Topshore Services en de callcenteragents in opleding ontvangen daar volledig een vergoeding voor.

*V: Is het zo dat het salaris van 10.000 DH voor een korte periode is?* 
A: Bij Topshore is het ons niet bekend dat dit salaris voor een bepaalde tijd is. Wij hebben ook niet de intentie om dit salaris te verlagen.

*V: Als je een huisje wilt huren in tanger,hoeveel ben je dan ongeveer kwijt aan de huur(voor een simpele appartement van 50,60 m2)* 
A: De huur van een bepaalde woning in Tanger is afhankelijk van de wijk en soort woning. Gemiddeld genomen betalen onze werknemers in Tanger voor hun huurwoning tussen de 1700 en 2400 DH per maand

----------


## Realiste_

*V: Als ik aangenomen word bij Topshore, wanneer kan ik dan beginnen?* 
A: Topshore kent twee instroomperiodes per maand, per de eerste en per de vijftiende. De geinteresseerde werknemer heeft de vrije keuze om te kiezen uit n van de twee instroomperiodes.

*V: Als ik besluit om voor jullie te werken en alles is rond gemaakt, vergoeden jullie dan ook mijn vlucht naar Marokko toe?* 
A: Het valt niet onder de voorwaarden van Topshore dat de vliegreis vergoedt wordt, de werknemer dient daar zelf zorg voor te dragen. Wel kunnen wij helpen met het vinden van een aantrekkelijke vliegticket.

*V: Hebben jullie ook mogelijkheden voor gescheiden vrouwen met een kind?* 
A: Een vrouw die voldoet aan de eisen, gescheiden, getrouwd of ongehuwd, kan in alle gevallen terecht bij ons. Wat betreft de opvang van het kind zijn er mogelijkheden voor het achterlaten van uw kind bij een gastouder. De vergoeding van een moeder naar de gastouder toe gaat volledig buiten Topshore om.

*V: Ik spreek zelf geen arabisch, zal dat hinder voor me opbrengen binnen Topshore?* 
A: Het werk binnen Topshore gebeurt volledig op zijn Nederlands. De mensen binnen Topshore zijn mensen die in Nederland opgegroeid zijn en beheersen het Nederlands daarom ook erg goed. Het bellen met klanten gebeurt ook op zijn Nederlands. Een persoon die de arabische taal niet beheerst, hoeft zich geen zorgen te maken over communicatiebarrieres.

----------


## Realiste_

*V: Ik hoor van veel mensen om mij heen dat een salaris van 10.000 DH in Marokko niet voldoende is om jezelf te kunnen onderhouden, kan je daar wat over zeggen?*
A: Topshore Services biedt 10.000 dirhams netto loon aan; hier gaat dus geen IGR vanaf of andere onkosten. De ziekenfondsverzekering gaat via het CNSS en is geheel gratis voor de werknemers van Topshore Services. Dit betekent dat 80 tot maximaal 90 procent van alle medicijn- en ziekenhuiskostenworden vergoed door het CNSS.

Met een loon van 10.000 dirhams behoort men tot de absolute topverdienersin Marokko! Ter vergelijking: een IT-manager die pas afgestudeerd is verdiend net zoveel. Het gemiddelde inkomen in de Marokkaanse steden komt niet boven de 5000 dirhams. Zie voor het voorgaande de verschillende informatiesites over Marokko of vraag het gewoonweg aan mensen die Marokko vaker dan u bezoeken. Tip: voor de beste voorbereiding en informatie kan je de inwoners van Marokko vragen, denk aan uw eigen familieleden. Marokko is inderdaad een lagelonenland. Zowel de lonen alsook de prijzen zijn een stuk lager. 

Ter illustratie voor Tanger: een kilo aardappelen kost 4 dirham, tomaten 5 dirham, appels 8 dirham, brood 2 dirham, 1.5 liter cola 9,50 dirham. Het huren van een appartement in Tanger varieert van 1500-2400 dirhams voor een 2 a 3-kamerappartement, afhankelijk van de ligging. Houdt bij bovenstaande prijzen rekening met het feit dat het hier gaat omTanger, momenteel de duurste stad van Marokko.

----------


## Realiste_

Beste sollicitant(e),

De knoop is doorgehakt: Topshore Services heeft plannen liggen om nieuwe vestigingen te openen in Marrakesh, Tetouan en El Hoceima. 

Goed nieuws natuurlijk want dit betekent dat het voor extra veel mensen mogelijk wordt gemaakt om op avontuur te gaan in Marokko. Met een loon van 10.000 dirham (1 miljoen frank) op zak valt er natuurlijk heel wat te beleven in Marokko.

Topshore Services heeft bij deze zware klus wel uw hulp nodig, want op dit moment zijn wij druk bezig met het werven van nieuwe collega's. Wanneer wij 15 collega's hebben verzameld, kunnen wij al snel van start gaan! 

Kortom, heeft u interesse om in Marrakesh, Tetouan of El Hoceima te gaan werken - en vergeet onze bestaande vestigingen in Tanger en Casa niet! - stuur dan een mail naar [email protected] om ons hiervan op de hoogte te brengen. Kent u kennissen, vrienden, familieleden of klasgenoten voor wie dit nieuws interessant is? Breng hen hiervan op de hoogte en draag een steentje bij aan drie gloednieuwe vestigingen in Marokko.

----------

